# Is freemasonry right for me



## BrianGwaltney (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been reading up on freemasonry a lot lately and I am very intrigued and interested. The only thing that causes me hesitation to taking a step toward joining is religion. I believe someone/thing had to start the universe at the very start but that is the extent of it. And I believe that things happen to people(myself included) that are beyond human comprehension but I don't find truth in any of the world religions. But I believe in people helping one another and bettering themselves for the good of themselves and others, and as a member of a labor union I love the concept of fraternity. I would just like to hear what you gentleman think on the matter. Thanks a lot.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy (Sep 24, 2013)

In most jurisdictions the only religious requirement is belief in a Supreme Being, and, judging from your description, you seem to believe in one, though you will have to answer that for yourself. You almost sound like a Deist. One conditional caveat to this is that in some jurisdictions they require the belief in a living or eternal Supreme Being. Also, I've only just been Raised six days ago so I'm not quite as knowledgable as some of the other Brothers on this site. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## JJones (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree.  So long as you believe in a Supreme Being then there shouldn't be any conflict.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 24, 2013)

You have to follow your heart ,and I am not sure that believing that something caused what is to be would qualify you the Big Bang is a thing but what caused it?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## BrianGwaltney (Sep 24, 2013)

Yes that would be my opinion that it all was started by someone/something. Opinion being the operative word because I don't know for a fact how the universe was designed but if freemasonry would help me gain a better concept on how to look at the world (in addition to the fraternal aspect and self-improvement aspect) then I really would like to be involved more. My only concern was not literally believing in a Jesus Christ or Mohammed for instance would be held against.(also keeping in mind I am not saying they did not exist or perform miracles, just that I don't have personal proof to believe in the stories written )


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 25, 2013)

Without going into specific esoteric work, I was constantly reminded that Freemasonry was NOT to interfere with my Faith and Practices and that I should always set a portion of the day to serve whom I believe in. Your Religion (whatever that may be) ALWAYS trumps Freemasonry. When I finally went through the Masters, I was provided a copy of the Holy Bible (I'm a Christian). You will also find that many Lodges perform a Bible Presentation at the end (or one with your book of Faith). Here are two of my favorites:

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showth...e-Presentation-2?highlight=bible+presentation

http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showth...k-(Full-Version)?highlight=bible+presentation

Still gives me chills. Freemasonry didn't conflict with my relationship with God, it strengthened it.


----------



## crono782 (Sep 25, 2013)

I second what Bro Bowden said. Freemasonry strengthened my Christian walk. I began to tie together bible teachings in whole new ways and it has made me more studious of the bible and observant of my own life. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 25, 2013)

A friend asked me what the requirements are to become a Mason.  In most jurisdictions you have to answer yes to the question "Do you believe in the existence of a supreme being?" but there are jurisdictions that use other wording.  My friend said that he didn't believe in churches but that he had a high opinion of Masonry.  It led to a year of lunches discussing the matter.  He had to reach comfort with the fact that Masonry doesn't care what religion you're a member of just that you're able to answer the question with a yes.  After a year we came full circle and I again asked him the original question.  With the additional perspective he answered yes so I got him a petition.

Masonry tends to strengthen whatever religion you have.  I'm more devote, more stable and more tolerant in my own faith.  My friend now brother ended up reconciled with churches.  Don't be surprised if you end up okay with churches after a few years of Masonic influences.  Whichever churches they happen to be if any.


----------



## BrianGwaltney (Sep 25, 2013)

dfreybur said:


> A friend asked me what the requirements are to become a Mason.  In most jurisdictions you have to answer yes to the question "Do you believe in the existence of a supreme being?" but there are jurisdictions that use other wording.  My friend said that he didn't believe in churches but that he had a high opinion of Masonry.  It led to a year of lunches discussing the matter.  He had to reach comfort with the fact that Masonry doesn't care what religion you're a member of just that you're able to answer the question with a yes.  After a year we came full circle and I again asked him the original question.  With the additional perspective he answered yes so I got him a petition.
> 
> Masonry tends to strengthen whatever religion you have.  I'm more devote, more stable and more tolerant in my own faith.  My friend now brother ended up reconciled with churches.  Don't be surprised if you end up okay with churches after a few years of Masonic influences.  Whichever churches they happen to be if any.



That was very well put, thank you. Another thing that I do believe in is premonitions and things of that sort. They happen to me all the time(mostly irrelevant things but strange nonetheless) but I have been researching freemasonry a lot for the last month or so and Saturday I went in for a tattoo appointment with my regular artist and on his sketch board he had a design of the square and compass that he was going to put on a master mason. We got to talking about how his good friend is a mason and how he was about to join his lodge in elkridge, MD. I thought it was a wild coincidence but even more so the following Monday I was pulled off my job where I have been working for a long time and moved to a different job and low and behold the job is in elkridge and I pass the freemasonry lodge 101 sponsored sign on the road every day going to the job. I can't help but find special meaning in things like that. Thanks for the feed back everyone.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 25, 2013)

"When the student is ready, the teacher will come."

I love it when the Universe drops little hints all over the place. Good luck on your Journey.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 25, 2013)

I wanted to add the Bible Presentation I received when I was Raised, as it differs from either of the ones Blake posted, but is equally note-worthy...


My Brother, I hold in my hands the Book of Books, the HOLY BIBLE.

Howsoever men differ in creed or theology, all good men are agreed that within the covers of the Holy Bible are found those principles of morality that lay the foundation upon which to build a righteous life. Freemasonry, therefore, places this BOOK upon its altars, with the command to each of its votaries, that he diligently study therein to find the way to everlasting life. Adopting no particular creed, forbidding sectarian discussion within its Lodge Rooms, and encouraging each to be steadfast in the faith of his acceptance, Freemasonry takes all good men by the hand, and leading them to its altars, points to the Holy Bible thereon and urges upon each that he faithfully direct his steps through life by the light he there shall find and as he there shall find it.

If we, as Masons, are to obey this injunction which each of us has received, we must have a proper conception of just what the GREAT LIGHT is and how it has come down to us. And our understanding may well begin with recognition of the significant fact that the Church and Religion did not grow out of the Bible, the Bible grew out of Religion and the Church. A number of men living close to the heart and thought of God, and therefore inspired by Him, picked up, used in this great task and laid down in their turn, the working tools of life during a span of hundreds of years. The Bible is a collection of their writings, the result of a long, slow process of growth.

Different writers wrote with different purposes. One was a historian, another a poet, another a theologian or a preacher, a teller of stories or a user of parables. So the Great Light which has illumined mensâ€™ steps through the centuries, is not merely a book, but a whole library of sixty-six books of widely different content, but all filled with the revelation of God's love for man, His purpose for man and man's effort to reach up to Him.

The HOLY BIBLE is the world's supreme record of mans' experience and Faith. It is the Mason's trestleboard in character building.

In this Book are laid down the principles of successful living. Its great men loom large upon the background of the world's history. They lived, they fought, they loved, they sinned, they repented. And they have left behind them - here - the testimony that the keeping of God's laws and the doing of God's will, are the things worth living for. We need to know the Bible, to learn its precepts, to reverence it as our great book friend.

And, my Brother, that your feet may not falter, that your path may be well lighted, your Lodge has commissioned me to place in your hands this evening, your very own personal copy of the GREAT LIGHT, with the prayer that it may indeed be a lamp unto your feet and a light unto your path.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 26, 2013)

trysquare said:


> I wanted to add the Bible Presentation I received when I was Raised, as it differs from either of the ones Blake posted, but is equally note-worthy...



That Bible presentation was used in a 3rd degree at Victory 1160 Texas Tuesday night.  Different lodges use different Bible presentation talks.


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Oct 2, 2013)

The Petition for the Degrees of Freemasonry of the Grand Lodge of Texas contains the following question:

*Do you seriously declare, upon your honor, that you firmly believe in the existence of God, the immortality of the soul, and the Divine authenticity of the Holy Scriptures?*

Becoming a Mason in the State of Texas requires more than a simple belief in a Supreme Being. There was a discussion on this forum a couple of years ago concerning the "divine authenticity" clause:
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/showthread.php/11852-divine-authenticity-of-the-Holy-Scriptures

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 2, 2013)

That's it,thanks for sharing my Brother!!!


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## william ernest roberts (Oct 7, 2014)

BrianGwaltney said:


> I've been reading up on freemasonry a lot lately and I am very intrigued and interested. The only thing that causes me hesitation to taking a step toward joining is religion. I believe someone/thing had to start the universe at the very start but that is the extent of it. And I believe that things happen to people(myself included) that are beyond human comprehension but I don't find truth in any of the world religions. But I believe in people helping one another and bettering themselves for the good of themselves and others, and as a member of a labor union I love the concept of fraternity. I would just like to hear what you gentleman think on the matter. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


I think your beliefs as put in your message fit into freemasonry but religion, politics, are not discussed in lodge or in masonic a masonic building or temple my words are not just a ploy to get your membership because that would not help you or a lodge you may join I am from the UK


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 7, 2014)

ShadyGrove821 said:


> The Petition for the Degrees of Freemasonry of the Grand Lodge of Texas contains the following question:
> 
> *Do you seriously declare, upon your honor, that you firmly believe in the existence of God, the immortality of the soul, and the Divine authenticity of the Holy Scriptures?*
> 
> ...



Ah, but what are the "Holy Scriptures"? They could just as easily be the Bhagavad Gita, the Koran, or many other works. A "Holy Scripture" does not have to be a specific edition of a specific book.


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 7, 2014)

trysquare said:


> I wanted to add the Bible Presentation I received when I was Raised, as it differs from either of the ones Blake posted, but is equally note-worthy...
> 
> 
> My Brother, I hold in my hands the Book of Books, the HOLY BIBLE.
> ...



But note there are no specific statements regarding what those actual "principles of morality" are nor what parts of the Bible lay out those principles. One man could take away "adherence to the Laws of Moses" while another could take away "mercy to all, whether they deserve it or not". I'm sure there are other ways this could shake out, too.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 7, 2014)

BryanMaloney said:


> Ah, but what are the "Holy Scriptures"? They could just as easily be the Bhagavad Gita, the Koran, or many other works. A "Holy Scripture" does not have to be a specific edition of a specific book.



As each religion has sacred writings, those are the holy scriptures for that religion.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't see a conflict with the religious feelings that you describe and Masonry. With me Masonry and my religion are two things that I keep completely separate.


----------



## pipoyviste (Oct 8, 2014)

Some petitioner out there... Are u ready to step the cross ?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I second what Bro Bowden said. Freemasonry strengthened my Christian walk. I began to tie together bible teachings in whole new ways and it has made me more studious of the bible and observant of my own life.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


I share your opinion.


----------

